# problem mit xconfig



## peshay (27. Februar 2004)

hi,
ich möchte bei meinem SuSE 9.0 den Kernel 2.4.21-192 neu kompilieren
nur leider macht xconfig probleme (bei Kernel 2.6.3 gehts auch nich)
folgendes spuckt die konsole aus:
/usr/src/linux-2.4.21-192 # make xconfig
rm -f include/asm
( cd include ; ln -sf asm-i386 asm)
make -C scripts kconfig.tk
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.21-192/scripts'
cat header.tk >> ./kconfig.tk
./tkparse < ../arch/i386/config.in >> kconfig.tk
echo "set defaults \"arch/i386/defconfig\"" >> kconfig.tk
echo "set ARCH \"i386\"" >> kconfig.tk
cat tail.tk >> kconfig.tk
chmod 755 kconfig.tk
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.21-192/scripts'
wish -f scripts/kconfig.tk
Xlib: connection ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protocol specified

Application initialization failed: this isn`t a TK applicationcouldn't connect to display ":0.0"
Eroor in startup script: invalid command name "button"
      while executing
"button .ref"
      (file "scripts/kconfig.tk" line 51)
make: *** [xconfig] Fehler 1


muss ich vieleicht noch irgend eine library installieren oda so?
gtk, tk, tlc und den ganzen schotter hab ich ja schon drauf, wüsst jetzt nich was noch fehlen würde..


----------



## Lord Möbius (18. Juni 2004)

*Problem mit make xconfig*

Hallo peshay,

dein Problem kannst du ganz leicht beheben.
Dazu musst du nur einen Konsole öffnen und als normaler User angemeldet bleiben.
Also auf gar keinen Fall als root anmelden.
Jetzt gibts du einfach "xhost +" ein und schon kanns du von einer weiteren Konsole, in der du als root eingelogt bist,den "make xconfig" Befehl nutzen.
Das Problem kommt daher, dass sobald der XServer gestartet wurde dieser gesperrt wird und nicht einmal "root" darauf zugreifen darf. 
Deshalb auch der xhost Befehl, damit du den Zugriff frei gibst.
Leider ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht so ganz klar, wieso der xhost Befehl nur unter einem normalen User benutzt werden kann. 
Als root bekommt man nämlich eine Fehlermeldung.

So ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Lord M


----------

